# Need help with a code



## Garyp (Jul 14, 2017)

I have for 16 years always been told that a water heater must have a min of 18" of ridgid pipe connected to it before you can tie into pex or polly. I have been burried in the 2015 IPC for a couple of hours because an apprentice at my shop inquired about this and I told him I would look into the code book and get back to him. I just cant find where it states that you can't tie pex directly into a water hater and that you have to have 18" of ridgid pipe. I have always used copper or brass on the top of my what heater for this reason. Someone please help me here I am feeling stupid as I am the senior plumber at my shop.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

UPC 2009 604.11.2 (pex tubing shall not be installed within the first 18" of piping connected to a water heater).

It does not however have to be ridgid piping since they allow flexible corrugated connectors made of copper or stainless steel but limited to 24" lengths (604.12).

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Can't help you directly with the IPC as Illinois has it's own code.

Don't overlook the "manufactures" installation instructions which often can go above a code minimum. Since there are so many different types of approved materials that is where I would check.

Look at section 4.2.2 of this PDF.

http://www.roth-usa.com/PDF_Download_Files/Plumbing_Install_Manual.pdf


----------



## Garyp (Jul 14, 2017)

Thank you for all that posted. After much thought I have figured it out. In South Carolina we only adhere to the 2015 IPC and nothing else. In the IPC it does not state anything about the 18" of another pipe other than pex before the transition. So why was I always taught to do it. The answer is more simple than I was making it out to be. We do it because the code book tells us to install the water heater according to the MFG directions and some water heater MFG require it so we do it. That is why.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

I was once told by an inspector that it needs clearance from the flue exhaust. That's why we went the 18" because by then the flue 90's off to wherever it was going.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

As stated...... MFG installation instructions always alongside of code.


----------

